# Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting's Hair - Like or Don't Like



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Due to popular demand, here it is...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

lol should be interesting.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I can't vote twice, but my wife and I BOTH like it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Like..she looked out of style and frumpy with the old school long hair IMO.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I voted don't give a rip, but it would be more accurate to say, I liked her long hair, I like her short hair. About the only hair I don't like is ridiculous looking hair, like big hair (on women), or comb overs (on men), that kinda stuff.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Poll Fail. 


I don't hate it but I prefer to see her with longer hair.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well the poll says "like" or "don't like"....not hate


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hawt!!! Omg


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd be interested to see the demographic breakdown of the "like/don't like/don't care" groups. (Okay, I guess we aren't Rasmussen here, eh?)

Her short hair can look nice, especially when she was wearing her business suit, but as a rule, I preferred her hair longer. I just found myself thinking that her face looked rounder than I remembered. 

Weird that I didn't like it, because it is very similar to Jennifer Lawrence's short 'do, and I think Jennifer Lawrence is freakin' adorable with short hair.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't like it. I'm not a fan of the pixie cut. Probably because my Mom made me wear my hair in a pixie when I was a kid. I saw pics of her with hair just above the shoulders and I thought that looked great!


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Prefer her with longer hair but it's fine.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Didn't like it in the first show - had a weird comb-over tossled part.
In the second show it was much sleeker and looked much better.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

She's had better bedroom hair before..


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Poll Fail.
> 
> 
> I don't hate it but I prefer to see her with longer hair.


This exactly


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Don't know, I've never heard of Kaley Cuoco.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've heard of her but have no idea what she looks like or how she got famous.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Bewbs


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JYoung said:


> Poll Fail.
> 
> 
> I don't hate it but I prefer to see her with longer hair.


The poll isn't about her hair now vs. then, it's only about her hair now


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

So many posts and there's no "She has hair?" reply...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Poll Fail.
> 
> 
> I don't hate it but I prefer to see her with longer hair.


This.

I voted that I didn't like it because I prefer the longer hair. But that doesn't mean I think the new hairstyle looks bad. She still is very attractive. But just not as attractive as she was with longer hair.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

She looked better to my wife and I with the longer locks.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

When I saw her hair I instantly thought of the Leah fat thread, figured next day would be thread about this, surprised it took so long. I generally prefer long hair few look good with short, she pulls it off once you get used to it. Some look great with short hair Sarah Kennedy comes to mind. The actress https://www.google.com/search?q=sar...GDiYW6eE9rybt_e2d2Bvy9M3P3jjNFsZgDKDUCkVAEAAA not the UK commentator who in odd coincidence also has short hair.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> This.
> 
> I voted that I didn't like it because I prefer the longer hair. But that doesn't mean I think the new hairstyle looks bad. She still is very attractive. But just not as attractive as she was with longer hair.


So you didn't understand the poll either?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Well the poll says "like" or "don't like"....not hate


Not to be picky, but since the discussion was about which people would like better, I just think the question should have been phrased along the lines, "Do you like her better with short hair or long hair?"

I can like her with short hair but like her better with long hair.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Polls are so much more meaningful if we answer the question we wanted instead of the question we were asked...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Have you seen her doing yoga? Who cares about her hair?

Seriously, though (IMO) longer hair is sexier, shorter hair is a more serious and professional look. It will work well for where they are planning to go with the character this season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> So you didn't understand the poll either?


I understood the poll perfectly. It was posted because of discussion in this week's TBBT thread about the new hairstyle. It's ludicrous to think that the poll is intended to solely ask whether one likes or doesn't like the new hairstyle, without any comparison to the previous hairstyle. That's the whole crux of the discussion. It's not my fault if the OP didn't properly convey that with the poll options.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow. It's amazing how nit picky you folks can get about a simple poll. I'm flabbergasted....


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Ment said:


> She's had better bedroom hair before..


I have never met a lady that didn't have 'bedroom hair' that I didn't love. 

That does make sense with her new job as a salesperson for a giant pharmaceutical firm that she have short hair. Some people have a hard time taking a pretty face with long hair seriously. A pharmaceutical sales friend of mine was very petite and had the face of a child and she always had trouble being taken seriously until she got some wrinkles.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Wow. It's amazing how nit picky you folks can get about a simple poll. I'm flabbergasted....


Only when the poll sucks! 

I don't hate the short hair, but I liked it better when it was longer.

I don't know how to vote.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

eddyj said:


> I don't know how to vote.


well, you guys in Florida are famous for that!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> well, you guys in Florida are famous for that!


Only when the butterfly ballot poll makes it unclear.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Wow. It's amazing how nit picky you folks can get about a simple poll. I'm flabbergasted....


Hi. You must be new here....


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

She has hair?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I generally prefer longer hair. However, her current short hair looks better than her recent long hair.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JYoung said:


> Not to be picky, but since the discussion was about which people would like better, I just think the question should have been phrased along the lines, "Do you like her better with short hair or long hair?"
> 
> I can like her with short hair but like her better with long hair.





DevdogAZ said:


> I understood the poll perfectly. It was posted because of discussion in this week's TBBT thread about the new hairstyle. It's ludicrous to think that the poll is intended to solely ask whether one likes or doesn't like the new hairstyle, without any comparison to the previous hairstyle. That's the whole crux of the discussion. It's not my fault if the OP didn't properly convey that with the poll options.


Clearly you, and others here, don't. The poll is NOT about any kind of comparison whatsoever. Pretending that it is because doing so serves your needs is just ridiculous. The fact that it was inspired by some other discussion isn't at all relevant to what it is and its purpose.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The poll should have an 'I don't know option' for those that give a rip but can't decide.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I've always been a sucker for short hair on women, so I like this new style a lot.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Saw this over on fmylife and thought of this thread:

http://www.fmylife.com/miscellaneous/21263705



> Today, I can't go on watching season 8 of The Big Bang Theory, not because of the steady decline of the show's quality, but because I can't stand Penny's new haircut. FML


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Clearly you, and others here, don't. The poll is NOT about any kind of comparison whatsoever. Pretending that it is because doing so serves your needs is just ridiculous. The fact that it was inspired by some other discussion isn't at all relevant to what it is and its purpose.


As you can see from the OP, all he said was "Due to popular demand, here it is..." Therefore, he was intending to create a poll based on the discussion in the other thread. The discussion in the other thread wasn't exclusively about whether people like the new style or not. It was about whether people prefer the new style vs. the old. So bierboy clearly botched the poll options when he set up this thread.

If you want to be ultra-pedantic and stick to exactly what bierboy wrote when he created the poll options, you are clearly free to do that. But since I know what he was going for, I'm going to explain my choice based on the underlying intent of the poll.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ewolfr said:


> Saw this over on fmylife and thought of this thread:
> 
> http://www.fmylife.com/miscellaneous/21263705


What the heck is that site? I just wasted five minutes reading... well, I'm not sure how to describe it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Who is this Haley Coco Sweething anyway?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> As you can see from the OP, all he said was "Due to popular demand, here it is..." Therefore, he was intending to create a poll based on the discussion in the other thread.


the only mention of the word poll in that thread was by betts4


betts4 said:


> I find it interesting that you say "a lot of fans won't like it".
> 
> Where is that coming from? Many of us here have said we do like it. And granted, many have said we don't like it either.
> 
> Maybe it's poll time?


And it seems to only be about the issue of fans liking or not liking Kaley's short hair, and not about any kind of preference.



> The discussion in the other thread wasn't exclusively about whether people like the new style or not. It was about whether people prefer the new style vs. the old. So bierboy clearly botched the poll options when he set up this thread.


I'm positive he set it up exactly the way he wanted it even though I think it should have one more option as I stated earlier.
Who are you to know what the OP wanted? What special insight do you have to the operation of his mind?



> If you want to be ultra-pedantic and stick to exactly what bierboy wrote when he created the poll options, you are clearly free to do that. But since I know what he was going for, I'm going to explain my choice based on the underlying intent of the poll.


It's not being pedantic when there isn't any room for interpretation. His poll is very clear. You're need to make it something that it isn't doesn't even make sense. I could understand people wanting it to be a short vs long poll, but to claim it is supposed to be about that is just ludicrous.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> the only mention of the word poll in that thread was by betts4....


So? What's your point? If I don't use the word _*poll*_ in the other thread, I can't start one? Or if it's not mentioned several times, we're not allowed to start one? Hmmmmm.....it's just amazing to me how so many people like to tear a poll or thread to pieces....if THEY aren't the one starting it. This is teevee...it's entertainment....let's just relax and enjoy it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, I didn't think about it but Poll is a four letter word.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Is her hair the reason people watch this show? Time to get a hobby!!

Why no outrage for the few times Leonard had his hair combed slightly different? 

It's as if the guys here actually have a shot with her and would dump her if her hair style changed....


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

NJChris said:


> Is her hair the reason people watch this show? Time to get a hobby!!
> 
> Why no outrage for the few times Leonard had his hair combed slightly different?
> 
> It's as if the guys here actually have a shot with her and would dump her if her hair style changed....


Wow. I was sure I must have missed something, so I re-read this thread, and took another look at the thread on the season premier.

Nope. Didn't miss anything. No one said or intimated anything of the sort. Just posters commenting on the hair style, and noting personal preferences for hair length.

Interestingly, the only "outrage" I've discerned here is from those few posters who seem to be upset at people who like Kaley's look with longer hair. It's amusing; I saw the ep, and wondered if guys would be "outraged" over the shorter hair, but it seems that as a whole, those who prefer longer hair are fairly mild in their opinions. Surprisingly, the most intense and hyperbolic comments come from posters who attack those who prefer longer hair.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

NJChris said:


> Is her hair the reason people watch this show?


That IS their hobby!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

eddyj said:


> That IS their hobby!


haha 

BTW, I just cut my hair Saturday....


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

NJChris said:


> haha
> 
> BTW, I just cut my hair Saturday....


I did this morning! Went from short to really short. 

Now watch all the haters come out to criticize me.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I have no preferences or opinions for fear of offending.

#thismilquetoastlife

nah...**** that noise.

I don't care if she has long or short hair because I don't find her attractive at all in the first place.

I am nervously awaiting her hate mail. No wait - she doesn't give a crap about me or my opinion.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The gap is closing....


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> So? What's your point? If I don't use the word _*poll*_ in the other thread, I can't start one? Or if it's not mentioned several times, we're not allowed to start one? Hmmmmm.....it's just amazing to me how so many people like to tear a poll or thread to pieces....if THEY aren't the one starting it. This is teevee...it's entertainment....let's just relax and enjoy it.


WTF? I was not talking to you, about you, or about the reason for this poll.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You need to pay more attention to your own posts....


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I liked her hair in the first two episodes, but the third one something was off. It didn't look right at all. 

Maybe I am starting to dislike it once I've seen it a few times.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

What page are the pics on?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of the pixie cut, but she looks fine with it. This reminds me of the great Felicity haircut scandal of the late 90's.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Kaley Cuoco Sweeting with 
Long hair
Short hair

FYI, she had a part in Charmed!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I think she looked best with long hair, but worn as a pony tail or up on top of her head. I especially like braids.

[media]http://cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2013/09/kaley-cuoco-ryan-sweeting-ew-pre-emmy-party.jpg[/media]

And views that I don't even notice if she has a hair on her head.

[media]http://www.nationalledger.com/media/images/Kaley-Cuoco/kaley-Cuoco-bikini2.jpg[/media]


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

After she had it done, she asked if she looked too much like Justin Bieber.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...kaley-cuoco-sweeting-justin/story?id=24865881

Anything remotely connected with Bieber gets a downvote from me.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Her hair looked the best high on her head and pulled back from her ears and down her back. I never was crazy about how she wore it on the show most of the time. It was in her face, and kinda looked bedraggled and dirty.

[media]http://celebritybfm.com/images/female/Kaley%20Cuoco%20Twitter.jpg[/media]


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Still getting use to her new hairdo but I'll get over it watching her yoga pose..


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

replaytv said:


> Her hair looked the best high on her head and pulled back from her ears and down her back. I never was crazy about how she wore it on the show most of the time. It was in her face, and kinda looked bedraggled and dirty.
> 
> [media]http://celebritybfm.com/images/female/Kaley%20Cuoco%20Twitter.jpg[/media]


You can look at that picture are see her hair?


----------

